# Trainer in Evansville, IN



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone --

Now that Caesar has adjusted I think it's time to get him involved with a good trainer. Looking for some obedience and possibly Schutzhund later on down the road. 

Anyone know of a reputable trainer with experience in GSDs around Evansville, IN?

Any help/information would be appreciated


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Evansville has an Obedeince club that puts on several Obed. shows a year someone there maybe able to suggest a trainer or reg. obed. classes if you want to take them. 

Evansville Obedience Club


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Hi Franksmom thanks for the link, I have heard of them but the only issue is I'm not sure Caesar would do well in a class environment. He's great with us and other animals but not so good with strangers (we're working on that).


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

I also looked at their Instructors List and none of them (from what I saw) listed any experience with the GSD breed which does concern me.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

There is O'Nans K9 Academy in Henderson just over the river i dont know anything about them personally but their website is geared to GSD let me know if you contact them.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

I contacted them but the quote they gave me was extremely high and over my price-range.


----------

